

Google I/O 2012 Redirect Checker w/ Gmail Support - adamrmcd
http://pastebin.com/4FU62Yrd

======
adamrmcd
I found this C# example on pastebin.com through a Google Alert email
notification for the term "Google I/O 2012". Unfortunately, there is no
license or copyright associated with this program, nor is there any indication
about who wrote it, nor do I have any clue whether it actually works! So, I
submit this to Hacker News as a "fair use" example of what one anonymous
developer is doing to be notified of the pending Google I/O 2012 announcement.

So, not being a lawyer, would this code automatically fall under the Public
Domain? I couldn't find any statement on pastebin.com to state who owns
anonymous pastes. Regardless, there's nothing proprietary in this example that
hundreds of other developers would have probably already created in other
langauges like Perl, Ruby, Python, Bash, etc.

What have other HN readers coded to be notified for this event? :)

